# The White Tiger - Who knew this?



## Bexterminate (Jun 9, 2010)

*Just found this out, and to be honest im absolutely disgusted  The things humans do for their own selfish benefit...* 

"Think the white tiger is a pure and majestic creature? Well, how do you feel about incest?
Did you know the ONLY way to produce a white tiger is through severe inbreeding of brother to sister, father to daughter and mother to son? Did you know that there is NO such species as a Royal White Bengal Tiger? If you didn't know that, don't feel bad, you have been deceived just like millions of others. Read on to learn the TRUTH about white tigers and why they should NOT exist...

The myth of the Rare White Bengal Tiger is an illusion meant to deceive the unknowing public into thinking that these cats are endangered and being preserved for future generations. When in fact white tigers are an aberration artificially bred by humans and proliferated by some zoos, private breeders, and circuses who are selfish and do so for economic rather than conservation reasons.

When a white tiger is bred to an orange tiger carrying the white gene, only 1 in 4 tiger cubs are born white. What happens to all the tigers that aren't born white? They are deemed the "wrong colour" and the breeders consider them "throw away tigers"! Throw away tigers have a very sad future, if any future at all. Sadly most are destroyed because they are "worthless" to the breeders. Some are sold off as pets, some are sold to imitation zoo's or circuses, and a disturbing number are sold for their fur and body parts. And possibly the most heartbreaking fate for a huge number of throw away tigers is being murdered at a canned hunt (the tiger is drugged, put in a small cage or tied down to something, then someone who is clearly #@$&ed in the head pays big $ to shoot the helpless animal and then takes it home as a trophy =( It is even possible now to do this over the Internet! People use their credit cards to log onto a canned hunt site, they use their computer mouse to aim a real gun and can watch form their desk as they kill an innocent tiger, then the company ships the body to the customers house!!!! Honestly people, what is this world coming to????)

Of the small number of tigers that are actually born white, 80% of those die from birth defects linked to inbreeding, which is necessary to cause a white coat. The white color is the result of a double recessive allele (gene) and thus the white color can ONLY be produced by inbreeding one tiger carrying the recessive gene for the white color to another tiger carrying the same recessive gene.

Of the white tigers actually surviving after birth, most have profound birth defects, such as immune deficiency, scoliosis of the spine (distorted spine), cleft palates, mental impairments and grotesquely crossed eyes bulging from their skull. ALL white tigers are cross eyed, whether it shows or not, because the gene that causes the white coat always causes the optic nerve to be wired to the wrong side of the brain. That is why white tigers are such a favorite of the tiger tamer wanabees, they are far more dependent upon their masters. (What do you think of Siegfried and Roy now??? Too bad that white tiger didn't rip Roy's head right off! Then maybe their disgusting side show would have come to an end!)

All of these deformities and defects caused by inbreeding are why only a very small percentage of white tigers are suitable for public display. You will never see the visibly deformed cats on display in zoos or circuses, they are only interested in the "beautiful one's" that will make them $$$!

White tigers ONLY exist in captivity and again then ONLY as the result of continual, destructive and unethical inbreeding. Some uneducated people argue that white tigers exist in the wild... now this is a tricky subject because it is true that in 1951 a male white tiger cub was found in the wild, he was captured and subsequently in 1957 was mated with his daughter in order to produce more white tigers. And so the inbreeding and white tiger fraud began! Today, ALL captive white tigers are descendants of that one white tiger cub, which explains why white tigers are so genetically inbred =( So scientifically speaking there is a small possibility for a white tiger to be born into the wild... BUT... it will NOT survive in the wild. Either the mother will kill/abandon it because it is a direct threat to herself and the other "normal" cubs, or it will die very quickly on its own. A white tiger has NO camouflage in the wild and therefore is clearly visible to predators and cannot hunt. And if a tiger can't successfully hunt, it will die.

So... now that you know the TRUTH about white tigers, I sincerely hope you will all think twice about supporting the people and places who are forcing these unnatural aberrations to exist! And in the future if you ever see a white tiger at a zoo or in a circus, stop and think... think about the 100's, 1000's of throw away tigers that had to suffer or die just to get that "beautiful one" that you are paying to gawk at!"











Lots of them end up looking like that ^^^ 
Poor things


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

what's the source and how reliable is it?

i'll have my 50p on it being from an anti 'animals in captivity' website / booklet etc.


----------



## Dragon Wolf (Oct 27, 2009)

Meko said:


> what's the source and how reliable is it?
> 
> i'll have my 50p on it being from an anti 'animals in captivity' website / booklet etc.


Yeah that


----------



## mattsdragons (Jul 6, 2009)

this is the same with any 'different to normal' coloured animal in captivity


----------



## Bexterminate (Jun 9, 2010)

White Tigers: Conserving a Lie - Advocacy For Animals 

The source was a facebook group against it, but thats something else i found on it.


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

Bexterminate said:


> White Tigers: Conserving a Lie - Advocacy For Animals
> 
> The source was a facebook group against it, but thats something else i found on it.


not to be judgemental but you have what looks like an amel corn...how do you think morphs are developed?
not saying its right but inbreeding is needed for new rescessive morphs that come out in any animal


----------



## Bexterminate (Jun 9, 2010)

ami_j said:


> not to be judgemental but you have what looks like an amel corn...how do you think morphs are developed?
> not saying its right but inbreeding is needed for new rescessive morphs that come out in any animal


I know, i was just extremelly shocked about how the animals deemed "not the right colour" were treated


----------



## Barney_M (Apr 2, 2008)

most white tigers will be inbred. it is effectively a colour mutation, like with reptiles. people do like to over exaddurate however, and i am not convinced by that photo... photoshop perhaps?


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

Bexterminate said:


> I know, i was just extremelly shocked about how the animals deemed "not the right colour" were treated


ahhh i see...
im not attacking you btw, i agree that they are treated appaulingly especially for an animal like the tiger who is so endangered
just throwing that out there. im guessing that it doesnt need mother and son to be bred together ALL the time as i would assume there are carriers who are unrelated, but obviously there are always unscrupulous breeders with any animal.


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

i knew about this when i was much younger its not exactly new, i mean theres plenty other things like snakes that are inbred to improve morphs.


----------



## Bexterminate (Jun 9, 2010)

Barney_M said:


> most white tigers will be inbred. it is effectively a colour mutation, like with reptiles. people do like to over exaddurate however, and i am not convinced by that photo... photoshop perhaps?


Nope heres the video of him
YouTube - Kenny


----------



## Bexterminate (Jun 9, 2010)

ami_j said:


> ahhh i see...
> im not attacking you btw, i agree that they are treated appaulingly especially for an animal like the tiger who is so endangered
> just throwing that out there. im guessing that it doesnt need mother and son to be bred together ALL the time as i would assume there are carriers who are unrelated, but obviously there are always unscrupulous breeders with any animal.


I know your not dw about it  Everyone deserves their say and opinion  Yehh apparently they all come from one White Tiger found in the wild from 1950's? I dont know how true that is, but yehh mistreatment of any animal is awful


----------



## Bexterminate (Jun 9, 2010)

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> i knew about this when i was much younger its not exactly new, i mean theres plenty other things like snakes that are inbred to improve morphs.


I know its not new, its just something that shocked me (the treatment of animals that dont come out white) and I wanted to see if other people were as shocked as me.


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

Bexterminate said:


> I know your not dw about it  Everyone deserves their say and opinion  Yehh apparently they all come from one White Tiger found in the wild from 1950's? I dont know how true that is, but yehh mistreatment of any animal is awful


yeah i think thats how most morphs start anyway so that seems likely...certainly makes you think when you read something like that be interesting to know just how much is truth


----------



## Bexterminate (Jun 9, 2010)

ami_j said:


> yeah i think thats how most morphs start anyway so that seems likely...certainly makes you think when you read something like that be interesting to know just how much is truth


Yepp definately  If i was a billionaire with lots of land id take all the poor deformed ones in :blush:


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

Bexterminate said:


> Yepp definately  If i was a billionaire with lots of land id take all the poor deformed ones in :blush:


im the same about all the staffys needing homes :lol2:


----------



## Bexterminate (Jun 9, 2010)

ami_j said:


> im the same about all the staffys needing homes :lol2:


Next time you find one send it over  Mum said no to a dog but she couldnt refuse if it was on the doorstep : victory:


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

Bexterminate said:


> Next time you find one send it over  Mum said no to a dog but she couldnt refuse if it was on the doorstep : victory:


lol i cant convince my own mother to let me have another dog :lol2:


----------



## kelsey7692 (Jul 28, 2010)

White tigers wouldn't survive in the wild as they would be spotted by any prey they hunt and therefore would be unsuccessful hunters.

I'm a starting a project for my Animal Management course on the behavioural changes of animals depending on their environment. 

One of teh topics being 'The behavioural differences between an animal in captivity and an animal in the wild'

Any help/info will be welcome


----------



## Bexterminate (Jun 9, 2010)

kelsey7692 said:


> White tigers wouldn't survive in the wild as they would be spotted by any prey they hunt and therefore would be unsuccessful hunters.
> 
> I'm a starting a project for my Animal Management course on the behavioural changes of animals depending on their environment.
> 
> ...


That sounds really interesting, good luck with it


----------



## kelsey7692 (Jul 28, 2010)

Bexterminate said:


> That sounds really interesting, good luck with it


Thank you 

Hopefully I'll be able to report some of my findings on here!


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

kelsey7692 said:


> One of teh topics being 'The behavioural differences between an animal in captivity and an animal in the wild'
> 
> Any help/info will be welcome


Are you planning on testing this emperically or via current literature available?
Also are you looking at captive bred animals or individuals that have been brought into captivity from the wild? Also what are you testing it in as the effects captivity have on animals is very species specific.

In regards to white tigers - Man will always be fascinated by the bizarre and strange. Only have to look at travelling freak shows which were still prevalent just 30 years ago.

The photo is not a photoshop, it is infact Kenny, a white tiger male from an animal rescue in Arkansas, USA. A UK wildlife park keeps and breeds white tigers and have themselves produced very deformed young (am i not at liberty to disclose this source but can confirm its as good as they come).
White tigers = money and unfortunately the zoo industry, especially those in less developed nations will pay a high sum for a genetic freak, simple to pull the crowds in. 

As its already been mentioned the genetic stock of tigers, let alone white tigers in captivity is incredibly low. Zoo's will quite happily cross daughters with fathers in this instance to get the desired results (tend to be USA and China), and what of the normal tigers that come out of said matings? Ill let you figure that out, but considering currently Uk zoo's dont breed tigers because theres too many in captivity alot are sold or worse.

Reptiles are notoriously resistant to the effects of inbreeding where as mammals arent. Just look at crossing certain 'morphs' of dogs such as merles in collies. merle x merle = hugely deformed puppys, the mammalian breeding system just cant cope with inbreeding in the same way reptiles and plants can. This is exactly the same for white tigers.

I know this may seem a bit anti-zoo and very animal activist, its not. I work in zoo's and they are an absolute passion of mine. Its just sometimes the truth is infact uglier than fiction.


----------



## Bexterminate (Jun 9, 2010)

Zak said:


> Are you planning on testing this emperically or via current literature available?
> Also are you looking at captive bred animals or individuals that have been brought into captivity from the wild? Also what are you testing it in as the effects captivity have on animals is very species specific.
> 
> In regards to white tigers - Man will always be fascinated by the bizarre and strange. Only have to look at travelling freak shows which were still prevalent just 30 years ago.
> ...


 
Brilliant post, cheers for backing mine up. :2thumb:


----------



## kelsey7692 (Jul 28, 2010)

Zak said:


> Are you planning on testing this emperically or via current literature available?
> Also are you looking at captive bred animals or individuals that have been brought into captivity from the wild? Also what are you testing it in as the effects captivity have on animals is very species specific.
> 
> In regards to white tigers - Man will always be fascinated by the bizarre and strange. Only have to look at travelling freak shows which were still prevalent just 30 years ago.
> ...


Hopefully I will be looking at both captive bred and wild caught. Eventually to compare them.

At first I'm just getting general information and collecting evidence. Hopefully will be visiting a zoo or two.

Later on in the project I will hopefully going onto species specific behaviours.


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

Zak said:


> Are you planning on testing this emperically or via current literature available?
> Also are you looking at captive bred animals or individuals that have been brought into captivity from the wild? Also what are you testing it in as the effects captivity have on animals is very species specific.
> 
> In regards to white tigers - Man will always be fascinated by the bizarre and strange. Only have to look at travelling freak shows which were still prevalent just 30 years ago.
> ...


i get what your saying here , and agree but even two totally unrelated merles will produced deformaties, thats a different kettle of fish thats a semi lethal gene...white in tigers i wouldnt call a semi lethal gene because there are many white tigers who arent deformed


----------



## Bexterminate (Jun 9, 2010)

ami_j said:


> i get what your saying here , and agree but even two totally unrelated merles will produced deformaties, thats a different kettle of fish thats a semi lethal gene...white in tigers i wouldnt call a semi lethal gene because there are many white tigers who arent deformed


There's a lot more that are though  80% if what i read was true


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

Bexterminate said:


> There's a lot more that are though  80% if what i read was true


well first that would need to be detirmined , then if the figure is correct its possible that inbreeding has caused that and not the effects of the gene itself.


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

ami_j said:


> i get what your saying here , and agree but even two totally unrelated merles will produced deformaties, thats a different kettle of fish thats a semi lethal gene...white in tigers i wouldnt call a semi lethal gene because there are many white tigers who arent deformed


Im no white tiger expert, i have no figures available but inbreeding depression is prevalent in white tigers, through deformities in litters, reduced fitness, stargazing, retinal issues, increased chance of Chediak-Higashi syndrome, increase in miscarriage, crooked backbones and neck, club foot, renal problems, weakened immune system and inability to cope with anaesthasia.

I cant state that this is 10% or 90% but have been told by people in the business that inbreeding within white tigers does occur in modern zoos.


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

Bexterminate said:


> There's a lot more that are though  80% if what i read was true


The 80% figure is a very old figure based on very old data and has been carried on by anti's. From what i gather infact mortality is no higher in properly managed white tigers than wild types, the key there is properly managed of which some zoo's that keep white tigers ie China and the like currently dont do.


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

why would you think that tigers are treated differently to any other morph / slectively bred animal?


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

bladeblaster said:


> why would you think that tigers are treated differently to any other morph / slectively bred animal?


Please expand?


----------



## kelsey7692 (Jul 28, 2010)

Zak said:


> Please expand?


I think they're saying that the same problems arise when selectively breeding any animal for a cirtain trait or colour.


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

Zak said:


> Please expand?


you only have to look at certain reptile morphs, spine kinking, eyeless boas, retics with no egg teeth, leos that do nothing but run in circles, then there are dog breeds with their well documented problems. I am sure there are many other examples.


----------



## kelsey7692 (Jul 28, 2010)

bladeblaster said:


> you only have to look at certain reptile morphs, spine kinking, eyeless boas, retics with no egg teeth, leos that do nothing but run in circles, then there are dog breeds with their well documented problems. I am sure there are many other examples.


There is a lot of problems with dog breeds because of selective breeding and breeding for traits. I went to crufts this year. You don't realise how many problems theses dogs have until you are there. GSD pups that already have servere HD. It's awfull


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

I think the issue here stems from the founding population of white tigers in the USA is traceable to 1 individual. Secondly its all down to breeding management, im not saying zoo's with white tigers dont partake in this, im sure they do. There would not be a catalogue of inbreeding side effects thought if the matings going on were unrelated. Im mainly talking Eastern Europe and Asia here but a white tiger is money and that zoo would probably rather breed 2 very closely related tigers to ensure a litter or white cubs than not breed at all.


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

bladeblaster said:


> you only have to look at certain reptile morphs, spine kinking, eyeless boas, retics with no egg teeth, leos that do nothing but run in circles, then there are dog breeds with their well documented problems. I am sure there are many other examples.


Then we as a reptile hobby surely need to bear this in mind when breeding. I think the hobby really takes reptile inbreeding resilience for granted. Maybe im a cynic but i reckon the morph orientated side of the hobby is in for a shock soon in regards to inbreeding depression.

Equally white tigers should be managed properly to ensure there is suitable outcrosses to ensure genetic diversity is retained.


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

Zak said:


> a white tiger is money and that zoo would probably rather breed 2 very closely related tigers to ensure a litter or white cubs than not breed at all.


exactly my point.


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

Zak said:


> Then we as a reptile hobby surely need to bear this in mind when breeding. I think the hobby really takes reptile inbreeding resilience for granted. Maybe im a cynic but i reckon the morph orientated side of the hobby is in for a shock soon in regards to inbreeding depression.
> 
> Equally white tigers should be managed properly to ensure there is suitable outcrosses to ensure genetic diversity is retained.


genetic diversity is great, which is exactly why people who are against WC animals :censor: me off.


----------



## kelsey7692 (Jul 28, 2010)

bladeblaster said:


> exactly my point.


Mine too


----------



## Scoob (Aug 1, 2010)

Bexterminate said:


> they are only interested in the "beautiful one's" that will make them $$$!


3 Bucks?
Screw that.
But in all seriousness, I like white tigers and never really thought twice about them till I read this. And as cool as they are, what's not cool is what is happening to them


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

as an aside, I persoanlly think 'normal' tigers look far more majestic : victory:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

It makes me laugh when people actually think that white tigers are one of the sub species of tiger. The same with melanistic leopards (aka black panthers). And the same with white African lions.


----------



## kelsey7692 (Jul 28, 2010)

Zoo-Man said:


> It makes me laugh when people actually think that white tigers are one of the sub species of tiger. The same with melanistic leopards (aka black panthers). And the same with white African lions.


Maybe you could correct and inform people instead of using sarcasm? That way people wouldn't get confused.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

kelsey7692 said:


> Maybe you could correct and inform people instead of using sarcasm? That way people wouldn't get confused.


Sarcasm? I wasn't being sarcastic! And I do inform people, a lot, on many different subjects to do with animals. You only have to read my posts on this forum to see that!


----------



## kelsey7692 (Jul 28, 2010)

Zoo-Man said:


> Sarcasm? I wasn't being sarcastic! And I do inform people, a lot, on many different subjects to do with animals. You only have to read my posts on this forum to see that!


I must say I'm not very good at reading, I get lost in the words. I'm sorry for asuming.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

kelsey7692 said:


> I must say I'm not very good at reading, I get lost in the words. I'm sorry for asuming.


No worries.

It is the fault of TV programmes (Lion Man is an example) that people get the impression that white tigers are an actual sub species, rather than just a mutation.


----------



## kelsey7692 (Jul 28, 2010)

Zoo-Man said:


> No worries.
> 
> It is the fault of TV programmes (Lion Man is an example) that people get the impression that white tigers are an actual sub species, rather than just a mutation.


I must say I don't watch it. It annoys be too much. I can't believe how shocked they get when a wild animal tries to attack them!!

It's mainly because people don't understand the differences between such things.


----------



## teiryklav (Mar 20, 2009)

not every white tifer is deformed like that in the pic, and im pretty sure that theres a lot of lies to it. when yo breed whites to normal, you dont get anything at all, if they throw it all up, you cant get anything. the offspring are all carrying a white gene, and thats what important in making more white tigers, those carriers are usually more expensive than normals, so they wont usually be sold and slaughtered for nothing. :whistling2:


----------



## kelsey7692 (Jul 28, 2010)

teiryklav said:


> not every white tifer is deformed like that in the pic, and im pretty sure that theres a lot of lies to it. when yo breed whites to normal, you dont get anything at all, if they throw it all up, you cant get anything. the offspring are all carrying a white gene, and thats what important in making more white tigers, those carriers are usually more expensive than normals, so they wont usually be sold and slaughtered for nothing. :whistling2:


If the white gene is the tigers is like the gene in white GSD then it's called a masking gene. The gene basically 'covers' the gene that creates the normal colour. This is why in white GSD normally are not purely white and my have darker shades. As the colour is 'hiden' by the white. The darker (or cream) shades on the white GSD is normally where the darker shades would be if they were not carrying this gene. I've not explained it well but I hope it makes sense 

Is this the same for the gene in white tigers?


----------



## teiryklav (Mar 20, 2009)

i didnt actually quite get you, but if the tigers carrying only the gene or not carrying it all, it will be orange tiger. if it shows the gene then it should be white.
carrying is different than showing, the carriers only have half of the gene, which are totaly blocked my the dominant (normal gene) in appearance sometimes, but when the dominant normal genes is all gone, the white gene comes out.


----------



## punkymatty (May 16, 2008)

The worst thing about this is that places claiming to be tiger sanctuaries are crossing bengals, siberians etc for the various mutated colour forms thus rendering them useless for any conservation based breeding programs, this being the main justification for keeping them in the first place. I will only visit zoos that keep pure bloodlines of animals like tigers, jaguars etc.


----------



## abadi (Jul 25, 2010)

Bexterminate said:


> *Just found this out, and to be honest im absolutely disgusted  The things humans do for their own selfish benefit...*
> 
> "Think the white tiger is a pure and majestic creature? Well, how do you feel about incest?
> Did you know the ONLY way to produce a white tiger is through severe inbreeding of brother to sister, father to daughter and mother to son? Did you know that there is NO such species as a Royal White Bengal Tiger? If you didn't know that, don't feel bad, you have been deceived just like millions of others. Read on to learn the TRUTH about white tigers and why they should NOT exist...
> ...


I really didnt know that and had no idea.. for the first time i hear
its really shocking


----------



## kelsey7692 (Jul 28, 2010)

punkymatty said:


> The worst thing about this is that places claiming to be tiger sanctuaries are crossing bengals, siberians etc for the various mutated colour forms thus rendering them useless for any conservation based breeding programs, this being the main justification for keeping them in the first place. I will only visit zoos that keep pure bloodlines of animals like tigers, jaguars etc.


I also think that it is horrible how they crossbreed species (such as the tiger and the lion) to create a Liger. It is completely unnatural. These two species would never see each other in the wild, so that would never happen. 

It's all money for the people, with no thought to the animals.


----------



## punkymatty (May 16, 2008)

Yeh i agree on that one, have even seen some of the american zoos claiming that they only have ligers etc by accident claiming that it happened when for some reason they needed to temporarily put a male lion with a female tiger and she accidently got pregnant, who are they trying to kid?.


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

punkymatty said:


> Yeh i agree on that one, have even seen some of the american zoos claiming that they only have ligers etc by accident claiming that it happened when for some reason they needed to temporarily put a male lion with a female tiger and she accidently got pregnant, who are they trying to kid?.


this may just be me being thick but wouldnt the immediate reaction of the animals be 'unknown animal, kill it!' rather than 'unknown FEMALE animal, ooo lets make hybrid babies' :blush: always assumed those hybrids were due to AI :blush:


----------



## Bexterminate (Jun 9, 2010)

miss_ferret said:


> this may just be me being thick but wouldnt the immediate reaction of the animals be 'unknown animal, kill it!' rather than 'unknown FEMALE animal, ooo lets make hybrid babies' :blush: always assumed those hybrids were due to AI :blush:


Lol i was wondering that! Its a shame that animals so beautiful like the White Tiger and the Liger are from something horrible like this =[


----------



## kelsey7692 (Jul 28, 2010)

punkymatty said:


> Yeh i agree on that one, have even seen some of the american zoos claiming that they only have ligers etc by accident claiming that it happened when for some reason they needed to temporarily put a male lion with a female tiger and she accidently got pregnant, who are they trying to kid?.


I don't see why any zoo would need to temporarily house to species with each other, especailly ones from different parts of the world. Surely that would just be dangerous.

I think it's more likely to be from AI

Silly zoos


----------



## RobM (Aug 27, 2009)

Bexterminate said:


> *Just found this out, and to be honest im absolutely disgusted  The things humans do for their own selfish benefit...*
> 
> "Think the white tiger is a pure and majestic creature? Well, how do you feel about incest?
> Did you know the ONLY way to produce a white tiger is through severe inbreeding of brother to sister, father to daughter and mother to son? Did you know that there is NO such species as a Royal White Bengal Tiger? If you didn't know that, don't feel bad, you have been deceived just like millions of others. Read on to learn the TRUTH about white tigers and why they should NOT exist...


I have to say I stopped reading at this point. There is a lot of false truths in what you have said.

The only way to produce a white tiger is by breeding two tigers with the recessive white gene. It is true that people often interbreed white tigers as there are few tigers with the gene, however it doesn't mean it is the only way or that it is always what happens. 
Yes white tigers are not a separate species in themselves they are just a species of tiger with the recessive gene. So white Royal Bengal Tigers do exist but Royal White Bengal Tigers do not (white can only be used in a descriptive sense). 

Also when I scanned through the posts in this thread, I noticed someone said that white tigers would not exist in the wild as they would be at a disadvantage. Contrary to this the white gene does appear in the wild, I have also read that actually it is believed that white tigers have a competitive advantage in the wild and that is why they grow slightly bigger than regular coloured tigers. 

I recommend that people in the future read information from several recognised sources before believing everything they read (or write). 
I would definitely recommend people to read more about the subject of white tigers and the slight related topic of melanism and leucism in animals, it is very interesting.


----------



## RobM (Aug 27, 2009)

kelsey7692 said:


> I also think that it is horrible how they crossbreed species (such as the tiger and the lion) to create a Liger. It is completely unnatural. These two species would never see each other in the wild, so that would never happen.
> 
> It's all money for the people, with no thought to the animals.


I agree they wouldn't breed in the wild, but in the Gir Forest it would be possible for Lion to meet Tiger, as their ranges overlap there!


----------



## kelsey7692 (Jul 28, 2010)

RobM said:


> I agree they wouldn't breed in the wild, but in the Gir Forest it would be possible for Lion to meet Tiger, as their ranges overlap there!


I very much doubt they would breed though. There are many different species that meet in the wild, but only breed with their own species.

Humans experiment with animal breeds too much, and most of the time it is just for money. It's awful.


----------



## Bexterminate (Jun 9, 2010)

RobM said:


> I have to say I stopped reading at this point. There is a lot of false truths in what you have said.
> 
> The only way to produce a white tiger is by breeding two tigers with the recessive white gene. It is true that people often interbreed white tigers as there are few tigers with the gene, however it doesn't mean it is the only way or that it is always what happens.
> Yes white tigers are not a separate species in themselves they are just a species of tiger with the recessive gene. So white Royal Bengal Tigers do exist but Royal White Bengal Tigers do not (white can only be used in a descriptive sense).
> ...


 
Can i just say I did NOT write the article, i put it on here to get some opinions. :bash: I have read information from many sources, and you yourself have chosen to believe something you have read: _"I have also read that actually it is believed that white tigers have a competitive advantage in the wild and that is why they grow slightly bigger than regular coloured tigers." _

Truth is, none of us are experts and know the entire truth about what goes on involving the White Tiger.


----------



## kelsey7692 (Jul 28, 2010)

Bexterminate said:


> Can i just say I did NOT write the article, i put it on here to get some opinions. :bash: I have read information from many sources, and you yourself have chosen to believe something you have read: _"I have also read that actually it is believed that white tigers have a competitive advantage in the wild and that is why they grow slightly bigger than regular coloured tigers." _
> 
> Truth is, none of us are experts and know the entire truth about what goes on involving the White Tiger.


I completely agree


----------



## RobM (Aug 27, 2009)

Bexterminate said:


> Can i just say I did NOT write the article, i put it on here to get some opinions. :bash: I have read information from many sources, and you yourself have chosen to believe something you have read: _"I have also read that actually it is believed that white tigers have a competitive advantage in the wild and that is why they grow slightly bigger than regular coloured tigers." _
> 
> Truth is, none of us are experts and know the entire truth about what goes on involving the White Tiger.


If you read other sources then you would have been able to formulate an opinion of your own, all you may have done is aided the spread of false propaganda, as not everyone will read the full thread. You may have posted it with fair intent, which I can totally understand, but I cant help but hate the negative effects that spreading this kind of thing can have. 

You should note that, I worded the competitive advantage comment like that deliberately, as I don't believe it has been properly proven yet and therefore have avoided stating it as a fact.


----------



## kelsey7692 (Jul 28, 2010)

RobM said:


> If you read other sources then you would have been able to formulate an opinion of your own, all you may have done is aided the spread of false propaganda, as not everyone will read the full thread. You may have posted it with fair intent, which I can totally understand, but I cant help but hate the negative effects that spreading this kind of thing can have.
> 
> You should note that, I worded the competitive advantage comment like that deliberately, as I don't believe it has been properly proven yet and therefore have avoided stating it as a fact.


Everyone has their own opinion. You clearly have your own, and we clearly have ours. But these are opinions. We not saying your are wrong. But what you are doing is saying that we are wrong.


----------



## Bexterminate (Jun 9, 2010)

I have read many sources regarding the White Tiger, I do believe what is at the start of this thread to be the truth and that is why I chose to show it to other people. I respect your opinion as you hopefully respect mine, but maybe one day every one of us will know the truth. And if it is 100% COMPLETE TRUTH (the article at the start of this thread) then I think the way the "not good enough" tigers have been treated is terrible, and humans are complete :censor:'s. Hopefully everyone agrees with that one  
I haven't forced anyone to listen to what I've said, you've prooved people have minds of their own :2thumb: I dont think there will be any protests through the streets of London because of what I've posted :whistling2: Watch the News tonight folks


----------



## Bexterminate (Jun 9, 2010)

kelsey7692 said:


> Everyone has their own opinion. You clearly have your own, and we clearly have ours. But these are opinions. We not saying your are wrong. But what you are doing is saying that we are wrong.


:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## RobM (Aug 27, 2009)

kelsey7692 said:


> Everyone has their own opinion. You clearly have your own, and we clearly have ours. But these are opinions. We not saying your are wrong. But what you are doing is saying that we are wrong.


When did I say that? I am discrediting the initial article, it has got some facts really twisted.


----------



## RobM (Aug 27, 2009)

Bexterminate said:


> I have read many sources regarding the White Tiger, I do believe what is at the start of this thread to be the truth and that is why I chose to show it to other people. I respect your opinion as you hopefully respect mine, but maybe one day every one of us will know the truth. And if it is 100% COMPLETE TRUTH (the article at the start of this thread) then I think the way the "not good enough" tigers have been treated is terrible, and humans are complete :censor:'s. Hopefully everyone agrees with that one
> I haven't forced anyone to listen to what I've said, you've prooved people have minds of their own :2thumb: I dont think there will be any protests through the streets of London because of what I've posted :whistling2: Watch the News tonight folks


So you can only get a white tiger by incest? The white gene is not found in wild tigers?

I don't deny for a second that people breed white tigers irresponsibly.


----------



## Bexterminate (Jun 9, 2010)

RobM said:


> So you can only get a white tiger by incest? The white gene is not found in wild tigers?
> 
> I don't deny for a second that people breed white tigers irresponsibly.


I believe that's how the Zoo's are breeding them yes. All white tigers in captivity are (apparently) from the same White Tiger captured in the 50's, who was bred with a normal tiger, and then with his daughter to create more white tigers. 

Finding a white tiger in the wild is EXTREMELLY rare, and i have read in the last 100 years only 12 of them have been seen in the wild. 

Again, I dont claim this to be 100% true, were all going by stuff we've read here.


----------



## kelsey7692 (Jul 28, 2010)

RobM said:


> When did I say that? I am discrediting the initial article, it has got some facts really twisted.


And clearly so have you. Your like a little kid who has got an idea stuck in it's head and can't get away from it. People like you do my nut in.


----------



## RobM (Aug 27, 2009)

kelsey7692 said:


> And clearly so have you. Your like a little kid who has got an idea stuck in it's head and can't get away from it. People like you do my nut in.


Can you please be more specific? what was twisted?


----------



## kelsey7692 (Jul 28, 2010)

RobM said:


> Can you please be more specific? what was twisted?


What was twisted about what we said? You clearly think that the only person on here that could possible be right is you.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Bexterminate said:


> I believe that's how the Zoo's are breeding them yes. All white tigers in captivity are (apparently) from the same White Tiger captured in the 50's, who was bred with a normal tiger, and then with his daughter to create more white tigers.


That's how all the recessive mutations in captivity are multiplied. Your slinky albino gene was multiplied the same way in USA. By a wild caught Albino red rat snake then bred to a Normal red rat snake, Then the offspring bred back to there Wild caught Dad.

All pet Hamsters came from a ONE wild caught female, That happened to be pregnant. Then it was inbreeding all the way, To this very day.

The White gene is't the problem, It's lazy money grabbing breeders that are the problem. Them white gene just needs breeding out, And good breeders will do this to add to the gene pool, Lazy breeders will just keep breeding white sibling to white sibling, And white parents to white offspring, So they don't have to wast time and money on cheaper normal tigers.


----------



## RobM (Aug 27, 2009)

kelsey7692 said:


> What was twisted about what we said? You clearly think that the only person on here that could possible be right is you.


I am finding this quiet ignorant, where do I say anything about what you said? My points in my first post refer to inaccuracy in the original article. Did you write the original article? No!

Now unless you can tell me what you said that I disagreed with or what I twisted, do not bother replying.


----------



## RobM (Aug 27, 2009)

gazz said:


> The White gene is't the problem, It's lazy money grabbing breeders that are the problem. Them white gene just needs breeding out, And good breeders will do this to add to the gene pool, Lazy breeders will just keep breeding white sibling to white sibling, And white parents to white offspring, So they don't have to wast time and money on cheaper normal tigers.


Quiet right! They managed to do a good job of out breeding with the first Siberian Tiger with the white gene. I believe most zoos are responsible nowadays when it comes to breeding, however there are obviously a few that are not, most of these I would assume are privately owned zoos.


----------



## kelsey7692 (Jul 28, 2010)

RobM said:


> I am finding this quiet ignorant, where do I say anything about what you said? My points in my first post refer to inaccuracy in the original article. Did you write the original article? No!
> 
> Now unless you can tell me what you said that I disagreed with or what I twisted, do not bother replying.


You've dissagreed with everything we've said! And now you're diffinately twisting it! It seems like you've come on here to try and prove a point and unfortunately no one has taken much notice of it, and now you're getting in a strop :whistling2:


----------



## Bexterminate (Jun 9, 2010)

RobM said:


> I am finding this quiet ignorant, where do I say anything about what you said? My points in my first post refer to inaccuracy in the original article. Did you write the original article? No!
> 
> Now unless you can tell me what you said that I disagreed with or what I twisted, do not bother replying.


I think what she means is you said we were spreading "false propaganda", so basically everything we have said is complete BS.


----------



## RobM (Aug 27, 2009)

kelsey7692 said:


> You've dissagreed with everything we've said! And now you're diffinately twisting it! It seems like you've come on here to try and prove a point and unfortunately no one has taken much notice of it, and now you're getting in a strop :whistling2:


I say this for the last time... show us where I disagree with what you or anyone is saying. You know how to use the quote feature, so use it!


----------



## kelsey7692 (Jul 28, 2010)

Bexterminate said:


> I think what she means is you said we were spreading "false propaganda", so basically everything we have said is complete BS.


There you go!


----------



## RobM (Aug 27, 2009)

Bexterminate said:


> I think what she means is you said we were spreading "false propaganda", so basically everything we have said is complete BS.


What I said was:
"all you may have done is aided the spread of false propaganda"
This was referring to the original article which you posted. By posting it, you spread its reach from its original place, therefore aided it. I call it false as I find the facts it claims to lay out as not true (therefore false). I call it propaganda as it was written to promote a feeling which was largely blown out of proportion, with facts that appear to be twisted to influence the reader.


----------



## naja-naja (Aug 26, 2009)

i have seen this post before, it is on the big cat rescue website, a 'sanctuary' run by a known anti-exotics person.

the truth is, white tigers were inbred, yes at the beginning of their ancestry, back in the 50s, but now it is done less and less. thanks to some terrific breeding programmes spanning years (henry doorly zoo for one) involving outcrossing to orange tigers and breeding back the known and possible hets to other white tigers and known hets they were able to produce animals that were almost not inbred at all (no more inbred then they would be in the wild with pockets of forest with only a few hundred animals anyway)

most of this article is complete and utter bull anyway.


----------



## RobM (Aug 27, 2009)

kelsey7692 said:


> There you go!


And here you go:
define: propaganda - Google Search


----------



## Bexterminate (Jun 9, 2010)

naja-naja said:


> i have seen this post before, it is on the big cat rescue website, a 'sanctuary' run by a known anti-exotics person.
> 
> the truth is, white tigers were inbred, yes at the beginning of their ancestry, back in the 50s, but now it is done less and less. thanks to some terrific breeding programmes spanning years (henry doorly zoo for one) involving outcrossing to orange tigers and breeding back the known and possible hets to other white tigers and known hets they were able to produce animals that were almost not inbred at all (no more inbred then they would be in the wild with pockets of forest with only a few hundred animals anyway)
> 
> most of this article is complete and utter bull anyway.


Cheers for the info and informing us all PROPERLY  Glad to hear stuff is being done about the tigers!


----------



## RobM (Aug 27, 2009)

naja-naja said:


> most of this article is complete and utter bull anyway.


Thank you! *relief*


----------



## kelsey7692 (Jul 28, 2010)

RobM said:


> Thank you! *relief*


Arn't you just a funny funny guy!


----------



## Bexterminate (Jun 9, 2010)

RobM said:


> Thank you! *relief*


Yeh but unlike you the guy made sense.


----------



## RobM (Aug 27, 2009)

Bexterminate said:


> Cheers for the info and informing us all PROPERLY  Glad to hear stuff is being done about the tigers!


I fail to see how I corrected the original article differently or "Improperly".


----------



## abadi (Jul 25, 2010)

RobM said:


> What I said was:
> "all you may have done is aided the spread of false propaganda"
> This was referring to the original article which you posted. By posting it, you spread its reach from its original place, therefore aided it. I call it false as I find the facts it claims to lay out as not true (therefore false). I call it propaganda as it was written to promote a feeling which was largely blown out of proportion, with facts that appear to be twisted to influence the reader.


whoever did this thread didnt write the article it was a copy and she/he agreed with your ''correcting''
you may seem to claim that your comment is the ONE and ONLY truth


----------



## RobM (Aug 27, 2009)

Do you know what propaganda is?


----------



## kelsey7692 (Jul 28, 2010)

abadi said:


> whoever did this thread didnt write the article it was a copy and she/he agreed with your ''correcting''
> you may seem to claim that your comment is the ONE and ONLY truth


Rob only likes it when you say he's right


----------



## RobM (Aug 27, 2009)

Maybe I am being ignorant, but I still fail to see how what I originally posted didn't make sense, I addressed the article saying that incest was "the only way" to get a white tiger, which is false, I challenge anyone to find a reputable source that says otherwise.


----------



## Bexterminate (Jun 9, 2010)

RobM said:


> Do you know what propaganda is?


Why are you carrying this on? I'm just glad something has been done about the White Tigers, and it was resolved by somebody who has obviously done his research, not someone who likes to lord their intelligence over others. Go and find another thread your highness doesn't agree with.


----------



## Bexterminate (Jun 9, 2010)

RobM said:


> Maybe I am being ignorant, but I still fail to see how what I originally posted didn't make sense, I addressed the article saying that incest was "the only way" to get a white tiger, which is false, I challenge anyone to find a reputable source that says otherwise.


That was how they bred them for the Zoos! But somebody has already said that's not the case anymore, it was, but not as much now. Argument over?


----------



## kelsey7692 (Jul 28, 2010)

Bexterminate said:


> Why are you carrying this on? I'm just glad something has been done about the White Tigers, and it was resolved by somebody who has obviously done his research, not someone who likes to lord their intelligence over others. Go and find another thread your highness doesn't agree with.


I think it would be a good idea for him to do that. He clearly can't stand people have their own opinion and clearly needs to be right. He obviously knows far more than any of us could ever know :whistling2:


----------



## RobM (Aug 27, 2009)

Bexterminate said:


> Why are you carrying this on? I'm just glad something has been done about the White Tigers, and it was resolved by somebody who has obviously done his research, not someone who likes to lord their intelligence over others. Go and find another thread your highness doesn't agree with.


The same question to you. 
I have no where claimed I am more right than anyone else that has posted on this forum. naja-naja has done the same as myself, they have discredited the original article, and in actual fact showed just as little proof of research as I have.
The only thing I think I can understand from this, is that people have taken offence to my comment about doing there research and that they have misinterpreted what has been said, which has resulted in them taking offence.


----------



## abadi (Jul 25, 2010)

RobM said:


> Maybe I am being ignorant, but I still fail to see how what I originally posted didn't make sense, *I addressed the article saying that incest was "the only way" to get a white tiger, which is false, I challenge anyone to find a reputable source that says otherwise*.


Your absolutely right.. Happy now? :2thumb:
Im hinting me, Kelsey and Bexterminate are no tiger experts but you keep tigers in your backyard..:whistling2:

Your really misunderstood in this thread


----------



## Bexterminate (Jun 9, 2010)

Yep getting on your high horse could be a contributing factor to why people get a little :censor:'ed off at you  I'll apologise if I've offended you in any way and hope we can end this quite heated discussion?:whistling2:


----------



## kelsey7692 (Jul 28, 2010)

abadi said:


> Your absolutely right.. Happy now? :2thumb:
> Im hinting me, Kelsey and Bexterminate are no tiger experts but you keep tigers in your backyard..:whistling2:
> 
> Your really misunderstood in this thread


Ohhh...your gonna start him off agian :| Haha

I wonder how many he keeps :whistling2:


----------



## RobM (Aug 27, 2009)

abadi said:


> Your absolutely right.. Happy now? :2thumb:
> Im hinting me, Kelsey and Bexterminate are no tiger experts but you keep tigers in your backyard..:whistling2:
> 
> Your really misunderstood in this thread


Yourself and Kelsey can keep making provocative comments, I am not going to bite back. 
You should all stop taking this as one person being right or wrong, or even one person saying that another is wrong, because that hasn't happened.


----------



## kelsey7692 (Jul 28, 2010)

See what I mean? Haha.


----------



## naja-naja (Aug 26, 2009)

RobM said:


> The same question to you.
> I have no where claimed I am more right than anyone else that has posted on this forum. naja-naja has done the same as myself, they have discredited the original article, and in actual fact showed *just as little proof of research as I have.*
> The only thing I think I can understand from this, is that people have taken offence to my comment about doing there research and that they have misinterpreted what has been said, which has resulted in them taking offence.


 i mentioned the name of a zoo 
and my link
White Tigers; History, Breeding, and Genetics
and before anyone says anything, yes this is a site where people do keep pet big cats, but it encourages RESPONSIBLE ownership


----------



## RobM (Aug 27, 2009)

Bexterminate said:


> Yep getting on your high horse could be a contributing factor to why people get a little :censor:'ed off at you  I'll apologise if I've offended you in any way and hope we can end this quite heated discussion?:whistling2:


You haven't offended me in the slightest, I have only been frustrated as I believe I have been misinterpreted. My post was intended to point out some in-correctness in the original article and somehow it has been interpreted as me saying others are wrong and that I am right, which hasn't been the case.


----------



## Bexterminate (Jun 9, 2010)

Lets all take this as quite a heated debate and kiss and make up  Until another "poor animal" its shoved under my nose then we can go for round 2 :2thumb:


----------



## RobM (Aug 27, 2009)

naja-naja said:


> i mentioned the name of a zoo
> and my link
> White Tigers; History, Breeding, and Genetics
> and before anyone says anything, yes this is a site where people do keep pet big cats, but it encourages RESPONSIBLE ownership


Haha my bad! sorry!


----------



## abadi (Jul 25, 2010)

RobM said:


> Yourself and Kelsey can keep making provocative comments, I am not going to bite back.
> *You should all stop taking this as one person being right or wrong, or even one person saying that another is wrong, because that hasn't happened*.


Honestly your really the one whose taking this as one person right and one person wrong in the earlier comments and i didnt say your wrong but you were really being :censor::censor: at their earlier comments they told you it was a copy it wasnt written by them


----------



## Bexterminate (Jun 9, 2010)

abadi said:


> honestly your really the one whose taking this as one person right and one person wrong in the earlier comments and i didnt say your wrong but you were really being :censor::censor: At their earlier comments they told you it was a copy it wasnt written by them


 
hug time though yeh?


----------



## kelsey7692 (Jul 28, 2010)

abadi said:


> Honestly your really the one whose taking this as one person right and one person wrong in the earlier comments and i didnt say your wrong but you were really being :censor::censor: at their earlier comments they told you it was a copy it wasnt written by them


He has indeed made me feel like the only person he thinks is correct is himself, and every other persons opinion does not matter and is completely wrong.

I'm sorry if thats not what he intended, that is how it came across.


----------



## abadi (Jul 25, 2010)

Bexterminate said:


> hug time though yeh?


lol..
Just let this go everyone! (may be difficult for Rob)


----------



## kelsey7692 (Jul 28, 2010)

abadi said:


> lol..
> Just let this go everyone! (may be difficult for Rob)


:2thumb: Of course  We'll just leave him here, maybe he can argue to himself


----------



## RobM (Aug 27, 2009)

abadi said:


> Honestly your really the one whose taking this as one person right and one person wrong in the earlier comments and i didnt say your wrong but you were really being :censor::censor: at their earlier comments they told you it was a copy it wasnt written by them


I say this for the last time, my original post was correcting the original article! I haven't blamed any poster of the thread for its content. If you don't agree, re-read everything carefully. 



abadi said:


> lol..
> Just let this go everyone! (may be difficult for Rob)


:no1: well done


----------



## abadi (Jul 25, 2010)

kelsey7692 said:


> :2thumb: Of course  We'll just leave him here, maybe he can argue to himself


Sshhh lol


----------



## Bexterminate (Jun 9, 2010)

abadi said:


> lol..
> Just let this go everyone! (may be difficult for Rob)


Abadi:naughty:


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

Bexterminate said:


> hug time though yeh?


if you honestly think i hug can stop a good argument on here then your the endagered species that needs to be preserved.....:lol2: no offence (before another one kicks off) :blush:


----------



## kelsey7692 (Jul 28, 2010)

miss_ferret said:


> if you honestly think i hug can stop a good argument on here then your the endagered species that needs to be preserved.....:lol2: no offence (before another one kicks off) :blush:


Shhhh...while Rob is being quiet :whistling2:


----------



## Bexterminate (Jun 9, 2010)

miss_ferret said:


> if you honestly think i hug can stop a good argument on here then your the endagered species that needs to be preserved.....:lol2: no offence (before another one kicks off) :blush:


LOL worth a try though right? ;]


----------



## abadi (Jul 25, 2010)

Atleast the head is not here anymore.. : victory:
lol


----------



## kelsey7692 (Jul 28, 2010)

abadi said:


> Atleast the head is not here anymore.. : victory:
> lol


Where has he gone? Maybe he's writing an essay for us on Tigers. Woooooo!!


----------



## abadi (Jul 25, 2010)

kelsey7692 said:


> Where has he gone? Maybe he's writing an essay for us on Tigers. Woooooo!!


Dont do this :naughty: please, We are just happy to calm down and relax


----------



## Bexterminate (Jun 9, 2010)

Ill spend the night alone, sleeping in a white tiger enclosure if it brings peace!!!!


----------



## RobM (Aug 27, 2009)

kelsey7692 said:


> Where has he gone? Maybe he's writing an essay for us on Tigers. Woooooo!!


Do you enjoy this? if so, do continue.


----------



## abadi (Jul 25, 2010)

RobM said:


> Do you enjoy this? if so, do continue.


Well Thank you very much Kelsey, look what have you done now :blush:


----------



## kelsey7692 (Jul 28, 2010)

abadi said:


> Well Thank you very much Kelsey, look what have you done now :blush:


Ahhh he was bound to appear at some point :blush:


----------



## RobM (Aug 27, 2009)

Bexterminate said:


> Ill spend the night alone, sleeping in a white tiger enclosure if it brings peace!!!!


Alone isn't very daring! You must be with at least one of its occupants


----------



## kelsey7692 (Jul 28, 2010)

Rob. I'm sorry if I may have offended you in any way.

I hope this brings some peace


----------



## Bexterminate (Jun 9, 2010)

RobM said:


> Alone isn't very daring! You must be with at least with one of its occupants


Theyre just big pussycats it would be fine...:whistling2:


----------



## abadi (Jul 25, 2010)

RobM said:


> Alone isn't very daring! You must be with at least one of its occupants


If you have anything else to say, please,, make a thread in Off Topic forums we were just happy to celebrate before you appeared :whistling2:


----------



## Bexterminate (Jun 9, 2010)

kelsey7692 said:


> Rob. I'm sorry if I may have offended you in any way.
> 
> I hope this brings some peace


YESSS! One step closer to a group hug! Maybe we can all meet for coffee? Spend the week together in Madrid? :grouphug:


----------



## abadi (Jul 25, 2010)

Bexterminate said:


> YESSS! One step closer to a group hug! Maybe we can all meet for coffee? Spend the week together in Madrid? :grouphug:


I am in for sure! any invite cards? Oh and first class flight? :lol2:


----------



## RobM (Aug 27, 2009)

Bexterminate said:


> Theyre just big pussycats it would be fine...:whistling2:


Feel free to scratch behind it's ears then


----------



## Bexterminate (Jun 9, 2010)

abadi said:


> I am in for sure! any invite cards? Oh and first class flight? :lol2:


I thought we could buy some cheap arm bands and swim? Take it in turns to be at the front and drag the rest along? And we couldnt abandon someone in the middle of the sea if we fell out  That would be rude.


----------



## abadi (Jul 25, 2010)

RobM said:


> Feel free to scratch behind it's ears then


@Bexterminate
Coffee in Madrid isnt a bad idea after all :whistling2:


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

White boxer pups and deaf pups still get pts by some dog breeders, i don't know how true the issue with white tigers is so i won't comment either way. But think about this....What about inherited diseases in humans? Everyone just keeps on having kids like its some divine right, but is it really.......:whistling2:


----------



## Bexterminate (Jun 9, 2010)

samurai said:


> White boxer pups and deaf pups still get pts by some dog breeders, i don't know how true the issue with white tigers is so i won't comment either way. But think about this....What about inherited diseases in humans? Everyone just keeps on having kids like its some divine right, but is it really.......:whistling2:


LOL! And so it begins again.... before it starts everyone who comments on this is SO WRONG and I'll be right obviously... Are you up for coffee in madrid samurai?


----------



## kelsey7692 (Jul 28, 2010)

Bexterminate said:


> LOL! And so it begins again.... before it starts everyone who comments on this is SO WRONG and I'll be right obviously... Are you up for coffee in madrid samurai?


Shall we just forget the new comment is there? I reckon it'll be safer :blush:


----------



## RobM (Aug 27, 2009)

samurai said:


> White boxer pups and deaf pups still get pts by some dog breeders, i don't know how true the issue with white tigers is so i won't comment either way. But think about this....What about inherited diseases in humans? Everyone just keeps on having kids like its some divine right, but is it really.......:whistling2:


Well with humans there is the element of choice and an awareness of the diseases, their implications and to some degree their cause. Its a decision based on morals I suppose... but then so is the choices breeders make.


----------



## Bexterminate (Jun 9, 2010)

kelsey7692 said:


> Shall we just forget the new comment is there? I reckon it'll be safer :blush:


Then youre wrong!!!
Just kidding, youre very right!
But for the fun of it everyone should be banned from having babies and we should leave the planet to the white tigers. : victory:


----------



## abadi (Jul 25, 2010)

samurai said:


> White boxer pups and deaf pups still get pts by some dog breeders, i don't know how true the issue with white tigers is so i won't comment either way. But think about this....What about inherited diseases in humans? Everyone just keeps on having kids like its some divine right, but is it really.......:whistling2:


Please Please Please forget the whole thing, just pretend this isnt a White Tiger thread pretend its an invite for coffee in madrid ok?


----------



## RobM (Aug 27, 2009)

Bexterminate said:


> But for the fun of it everyone should be banned from having babies and we should leave the planet to the white tigers. : victory:


Agreed! We only have two years to live anyway apparently!


----------



## Bexterminate (Jun 9, 2010)

RobM said:


> Well with humans there is the element of choice and an awareness of the diseases, their implications and to some degree their cause. Its a decision based on morals I suppose... but then so is the choices breeders make.


:no1:


----------



## kelsey7692 (Jul 28, 2010)

RobM said:


> Well with humans there is the element of choice and an awareness of the diseases, their implications and to some degree their cause. Its a decision based on morals I suppose... but then so is the choices breeders make.


Most pedigree dogs are bred with diseases because it those defects that help them win show. For example, and GSD that has got a 'well sloped back' is more likely to win the show (even if this means it has HD) 

I've seen this first hand at crufts :|


----------



## abadi (Jul 25, 2010)

RobM said:


> Well with humans there is the element of choice and an awareness of the diseases, their implications and to some degree their cause. Its a decision based on morals I suppose... but then so is the choices breeders make.


He gone serious now, The whole white tiger thing is back again both of you are wrong lol..:whistling2:

Coffee in Madrid anyone??


----------



## Bexterminate (Jun 9, 2010)

RobM said:


> Agreed! We only have two years to live anyway apparently!


OMG i cant wait until the day were supposed to all die! I hope theres a hugee storm so everyone completely freaks


----------



## Bexterminate (Jun 9, 2010)

abadi said:


> He gone serious now, The whole white tiger thing is back again both of you are wrong lol..:whistling2:
> 
> Coffee in Madrid anyone??


I actually really despise coffee...Im gunna have an orange juice


----------



## kelsey7692 (Jul 28, 2010)

Bexterminate said:


> I actually really despise coffee...Im gunna have an orange juice


I reckon the orange will be more refreshing :2thumb:


----------



## Bexterminate (Jun 9, 2010)

kelsey7692 said:


> I reckon the orange will be more refreshing :2thumb:


Defoo ;D


----------



## naja-naja (Aug 26, 2009)

i can tell you that apart from one single incedent where a breeder was found to have killed 2 baby orange tiger cubs (the reasons remain unknown, he maintained that there were health issues with them and he killed them after a few weeks, i dont know if there was a pm done) that tigers are not killed because they are orange. if they appear in a litter of white tigers they are at least possibly het white and therefore worth more then 'regular' orange tigers. even if the normal ones dont go for the tens of thousands that their white counterparts command, they still go for 500-3000quid or more depending on factors such as age, sex, wheather it was parent or hand reared, wheather it is pure bengal or bengalXsiberian, and probability of het. white.


----------



## kelsey7692 (Jul 28, 2010)

And there it goes again...


----------



## Bexterminate (Jun 9, 2010)

naja-naja said:


> i can tell you that apart from one single incedent where a breeder was found to have killed 2 baby orange tiger cubs (the reasons remain unknown, he maintained that there were health issues with them and he killed them after a few weeks, i dont know if there was a pm done) that tigers are not killed because they are orange. if they appear in a litter of white tigers they are at least possibly het white and therefore worth more then 'regular' orange tigers. even if the normal ones dont go for the tens of thousands that their white counterparts command, they still go for 500-3000quid or more depending on factors such as age, sex, wheather it was parent or hand reared, wheather it is pure bengal or bengalXsiberian, and probability of het. white.


Glad to hear it  And after looking at your avatar more closely I was shocked to realise it wasnt actually Captain Jack Sparrow  Oops.


----------



## naja-naja (Aug 26, 2009)

Bexterminate said:


> Glad to hear it  And after looking at your avatar more closely I was shocked to realise it wasnt actually Captain Jack Sparrow  Oops.


 it was a toss-up, between jack sparrow, lil wayne, other johnny depp characters and russell brand, all ledgends and all heroes of mine


----------



## Bexterminate (Jun 9, 2010)

naja-naja said:


> it was a toss-up, between jack sparrow, lil wayne, other johnny depp characters and russell brand, all ledgends and all heroes of mine


Sparrow ftw


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

naja-naja said:


> i can tell you that apart from one single incedent where a breeder was found to have killed 2 baby orange tiger cubs (the reasons remain unknown, he maintained that there were health issues with them and he killed them after a few weeks, i dont know if there was a pm done) that tigers are not killed because they are orange. if they appear in a litter of white tigers they are at least possibly het white and therefore worth more then 'regular' orange tigers. even if the normal ones dont go for the tens of thousands that their white counterparts command, they still go for 500-3000quid or more depending on factors such as age, sex, wheather it was parent or hand reared, wheather it is pure bengal or bengalXsiberian, and probability of het. white.


give it up naja-naja we're all going to madrid now. the rest are on soft drinks, however i intend to have sangria. pick your side :whistling2:


----------



## Bexterminate (Jun 9, 2010)

miss_ferret said:


> give it up naja-naja we're all going to madrid now. the rest are on soft drinks, however i intend to have sangria. pick your side :whistling2:


lmao! This has got to be the most off topic thread on the forum :2thumb:


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

shh this is the relatively quiet bit. mods notice and it'l be adlock: :lol2:


----------



## Bexterminate (Jun 9, 2010)

miss_ferret said:


> shh this is the relatively quiet bit. mods notice and it'l be adlock: :lol2:


 Oh dangg.. So yehh this white tiger thing is awful, just shocking :'(
(I'll have a smirnoff ice:mf_dribble


----------



## naja-naja (Aug 26, 2009)

well since ye like mr sparrow i'll follow in his footsteps and have a rum.

i need a new fake id


----------



## Bexterminate (Jun 9, 2010)

naja-naja said:


> well since ye like mr sparrow i'll follow in his footsteps and have a rum.
> 
> i need a new fake id


I love him, so why not have 2  
Lmao :naughty: 1 month and I can get a real one WOOOOO:2thumb: Excitement.


----------



## naja-naja (Aug 26, 2009)

lol, well i'll have one..as in one bottle lol. emm i need to wait quite a bit for a real id haha... amazingly i can pass myself for 23. (dont tell anyone  )


----------



## Bexterminate (Jun 9, 2010)

naja-naja said:


> lol, well i'll have one..as in one bottle lol. emm i need to wait quite a bit for a real id haha... amazingly i can pass myself for 23. (dont tell anyone  )


My lips are sealed :whistling2:


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

as i am the proud owner of a real ID (im 20 dontcha know) il order if you lot buy. deal? :whistling2:


----------



## Bexterminate (Jun 9, 2010)

miss_ferret said:


> as i am the proud owner of a real ID (im 20 dontcha know) il order if you lot buy. deal? :whistling2:


Gwon then  ;]


----------



## kelsey7692 (Jul 28, 2010)

Bexterminate said:


> Gwon then  ;]


I also have an ID  A real one too


----------



## Bexterminate (Jun 9, 2010)

kelsey7692 said:


> I also have an ID  A real one too


Shhh dont rub it in ;P Imma counting down the dayss until im 18... birthday money.... hoping to buy a new snake ;]


----------



## abadi (Jul 25, 2010)

You folks really went off topic now :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## kelsey7692 (Jul 28, 2010)

abadi said:


> You folks really went off topic now :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Shhh...we giving the thread a happy atmosphere


----------



## Bexterminate (Jun 9, 2010)

kelsey7692 said:


> Shhh...we giving the thread a happy atmosphere


Ahaa i think we've succeeded  :no1:


----------



## kelsey7692 (Jul 28, 2010)

Bexterminate said:


> Ahaa i think we've succeeded  :no1:


Wooooooooooooooo :2thumb:


----------



## carlo69 (Apr 12, 2007)

Bexterminate said:


> There's a lot more that are though  80% if what i read was true


 Please let me know where you got your information as it seems very misleading ,the white tiger is a leucistic form of the tiger the gene itself does not cause deformities inbreeding does, a tiger does not have to be leucistic to be deformed . The problem is the inbreeding otherwise we would have a lot of deformed animals such as dogs,cats,rabbits,horses etc etc


----------



## sss_180 (Jan 29, 2010)

Its the same in any circle of inbreeding.

Take the staffie for example in the blue colour. Its a recessive gene, and some dick heads out there think that by inbreeding blue to blue is the only way they will get "blue" staffies and do it for the "all blue" litters. The resulting litters are often a wishy washy blue and can have big defects i.e cleft palets, spinal kinks, poor coat conditions etc etc

You want a healthy blue staffie, you want a carrier of the recessive gene bred to another carrier or recessive. That way you not line breeding for a specific trait over the health of the animal.

My mums "blue" staffie has very bad skin conditions, and has a very senstive tummy and suffers with ALOT of allergys.

It annoys the hell out of me when ppl who dont have alot or a any genetics understanding think that breeding for colour is best done by interbreeding after interbreeding.


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

What bs get your facts right then post


----------



## Bexterminate (Jun 9, 2010)

sambridge15 said:


> What bs get your facts right then post


If this was aimed at me then just incase you havent noticed, not everything in the article was bullshit. And if you have the cheek to call what people say bullshit atleast provide evidence as to why it is. Instead of your pointless comment. :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Cheers


----------



## Ribbens (Aug 4, 2010)

Actually if you bear in mind the low numbers of tigers and lions and the comparitively small areas in which they are living, inbreeding has been happening since the year dot ! In fact that's why we have specific species as those species inbreed ! keeping the lines pure. 

It is nothing new. Admittedly close breeding is usually safeguarded by the agression of dominant males fighting younger ones away. However it is not unknown for a son to overthrow a father and mate not only it's own mother but it's Sisters as well. This has been well documented, particularly with the White Lion Prides in Timbavati. 

Nothing disgusting about it at all... animals dont live by Victorian values!


----------

